# Sealing Leaks on Flat Roll Roof



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Relying on caulking is never a good idea. The fibered roof coating you used, was this Aluma Coating? If so, fibered or not it will seal very small holes but I would not rely on it. The aluma coating is to protect the membrane not seal holes. If you have some pictures that would help. If you have to nail and caulk the roof edge periodically then it sounds like it might be time for a replacement or at least a major repair. Do you know the age of the roof?


----------



## srusten (Dec 4, 2011)

It was not Aluma Coating but just the standard Black Fiber Coating used by most Pros. The Roof goes back to the 50s but I did have a Professional recoat the Roof a few years back and I had him install Drip Edge under it also (which may have been a mistake) Unfortunately I'm living on a VA Disability and SS so I can't afford to replace the roof or what I would do is install a Peaked Roof, Flat roofs prone to problems. Since the leak I'm dealing with at present is coming from an Exposed Beam I assume the water is either coming in at the edge and running across the beam OR there is a hole or crack above the beam but have not been able to locate it yetl. I have no choice but to use a sealant to remedy the problem. To sum it up, Flat Roofs Suck as you'll probably agree.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Put up a couple pictures.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

srusten said:


> It was not Aluma Coating but just the standard Black Fiber Coating used by most Pros. The Roof goes back to the 50s but I did have a Professional recoat the Roof a few years back and I had him install Drip Edge under it also (which may have been a mistake) Unfortunately I'm living on a VA Disability and SS so I can't afford to replace the roof or what I would do is install a Peaked Roof, Flat roofs prone to problems. Since the leak I'm dealing with at present is coming from an Exposed Beam I assume the water is either coming in at the edge and running across the beam OR there is a hole or crack above the beam but have not been able to locate it yetl. I have no choice but to use a sealant to remedy the problem. To sum it up, Flat Roofs Suck as you'll probably agree.



You can not base your opinion on a flat roof from the 50's. All I do is flat roofs so no they do not suck. It's the hacks who think they can install them or people who expect the world out of something. Very similar to the "life time" shingles. Will they really last a life time? No.

I would also venture to say that the top layer is not the original roof. It is more then likely a lay over. The water can be transferring between the layers also.

The "roofer" you hired put a drip edge under the roof? If he did that is a problem, the drip edge should have been installed over the top and then the metal flange stripped in. 

If you can post some pictures we could be of more help. Right now we are just shooting in the dark really.


----------

